# Overhead Dust Collection Solution and Question



## Lislewood (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi All,

So I completed my overhead dust collector project for the table saw:


























And was wondering if I even need to run my under-table dust collection at all.
I have the HF 2hp dust collector in this configuration venting outside:

















And I believe I am right at the limits of its capabilities.
I modified the suction to be 6 inches from the stock 5 inches, I have the Super Dust Deputy with 5" suction, 6" discharge, I minimized my runs to just that one run in the second picture, I use 5 inch pipe for a long as I can and close off any unused lines with blast gates. I have also sealed potential leaks with aluminum duct tape.

However, depending on the type of cut I make on the table saw, I sometimes get dust.
Since my only dust concern is actually anything coming off the blade, I think that if I close the blast gate from under the table, I will get full suction above the table. I can then run the DC later to get what's underneath.

Not ideal, but it's what I have right now.
If I wanted to get collection above and below the table, what kind of dust collector would I have to upgrade to to run two 4" lines at the same time?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, you said the only "dust concern is actually anything coming off the blade" I'd say skip the cabinet pickup. You have (I think) accurately described the capabilities of your setup, but should you want better over-blade collection I'd say making that connection (it looks to be a 2 1/2" port) larger would also help.


----------



## Lislewood (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a 4 inch port. 


> Well, you said the only "dust concern is actually anything coming off the blade" I d say skip the cabinet pickup. You have (I think) accurately described the capabilities of your setup, but should you want better over-blade collection I d say making that connection (it looks to be a 2 1/2" port) larger would also help.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, like I said…skip the cabinet pick up.


----------

